# new to muzzleloaders



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

I am interested in getting a muzzleloader for next hunting season. I am in the dedicated hunter program so i'll use it for deer and i want to use it for elk to. What would be a good gun for a begginer? Are the tradition or cva guns any good?


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

We have both CVA and Traditions in our BP arsenal, all tradional styles. My first rifle I bought was a CVA hawken in 50 cal. Still shoot it a lot and shoots very straight. IMO great guns for getting into muzzy shooting. Only problem we have had is the main spring after a few years needs replaced. It was a easy fix. 

Even though CVA does not make the traditional styles anymore, you can still get parts for them. If you want a tradional model you can also find some for sale at rondy's and most gun shows. 

IMO if you going to shoot traditional, get BP to shoot in it. Pyrodex works ok, I personally didn't like it. Main thing to remember POWER, PATCH, BALL after you get those steps down, the rest is easy. Oh the gun is the cheap part! It's all the stuff after that adds up......good luck!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

There are a million threads on this on the forum.. I shoot a TC Omega in .50 cal. Great gun. Easy to use, accurate, easy to clean. I dont think you need a .54 for deer but I feel a .45 is too light.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

With the proposed changes to the muzzleloader season in the future, you might want to hold off on jumping in  


-DallanC


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> With the proposed changes to the muzzleloader season in the future, you might want to hold off on jumping in
> 
> -DallanC


+1


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

I shoot a TC Pro Hunter 28" SS and my 13 yr old son shoots a Traditions pursuit SS and for his only being a couple hundred bucks verses mine it shoots just as well!! :roll:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Another vote for Thompson. I shoot an Omega .50 and my hunting buddy shoots a Pro Hunter of the same caliber. Both guns shoot under 1" at 100 yards, which is ridiculously accurate. I've owned 4 high powered rifles, and only 1 of them could do that.

You'll want to get a .50 cal. .45 isn't bad for deer, but it just isn't popular and can be hard to find the bullet you want. And its small for elk. .50 is by far the most popular caliber, and you can find any bullet you want for deer or elk.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > With the proposed changes to the muzzleloader season in the future, you might want to hold off on jumping in
> ...


+2 
I have an Omega for sale if you only want to use it for 1 year. :|


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If you haven't shot a blackpowder gun, you might want to go to a local mountain man event or go with a friend who has one and try it out first. No sence spending $2 to $300 for a gun and then find out it's not your cup of tea.
You have to ask yourself one question: Do I want to shoot a modern looking weapon, or an old timey looking weapon? One thread on here shows one that can shoot 200 grains of pellet powder and claims to take big game out to 500 yards! Whoopeeee! Might as well shoot a 7mm Rem Mag.
If it's the skill of closing the gap on a muley or elk to under 100 yards, you don't need to look at that gun. I'm a died in the wool Thompson Center Caplock guy myself. Good gun, nottoo pricey and the best warantee in the world.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I have shot some old traditional style muzzleloaders and think they are a blast to shoot. I think i would prefer a more modern style gun though. sorry to offend you traditional guys. I'm in no hurry to pick one up i was just wondering if the lower coast guns are decent shooters


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

hnt4food said:


> Thanks for all the info. I have shot some old traditional style muzzleloaders and think they are a blast to shoot. I think i would prefer a more modern style gun though. sorry to offend you traditional guys. I'm in no hurry to pick one up i was just wondering if the lower coast guns are decent shooters


There are several mz makers out there that produce good quality smokepoles for a good price. When i bought my Omega i looked at about 20 different guns before hand. There were likes and dislikes of each. I know 3 people who bought low-end guns(less than $150) and they shoot just fine. Just a word of warning though, It might not be long before UT bans 209 ignition like ID and some other states. Who really knows what will happen. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Just a word of warning though, It might not be long before UT bans 209 ignition like ID and some other states.Thats kinda a funny. :lol: More states in the last 10 years have gone away from flint and caps to 209. The only one I know in the last while that has gone aways from them is ID.
Besides that even if they did there are enough after market people making breech plugs for just about every gun so you can use caps if you want.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> Just a word of warning though, It might not be long before UT bans 209 ignition like ID and some other states.[quote:koval1dw]


Thats kinda a funny. :lol: More states in the last 10 years have gone away from flint and caps to 209. The only one I know in the last while that has gone aways from them is ID.
Besides that even if they did there are enough after market people making breech plugs for just about every gun so you can use caps if you want.[/quote:koval1dw]
Good to know. I had heard that Montana and Colorado had banned 209 ignition. My sources are questionable i guess. Do they make a cap breech plug for the omega?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone check out that CVA accura? I hear its a real good shooter.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+12 for the Omega!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I shoot a stainless and synthetic remington model 700 bbl .54 cal, i have easily put down 3 deer and my pops put down an elk with it. it shoots really accurate up to about 100 yards, i don't think i would try more than 100 yards, though i can still hit paper plates farther out +50. on one deer i used 200 grain sabots and on the other a 325 gr maxi load.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

got a firehawk loved it got a omega love it more got a triumph love it also. I guess what im saying is if you buy a tompson you probably wont feel like you wasted youre money and the do back there product.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

DallanC said:


> With the proposed changes to the muzzleloader season in the future, you might want to hold off on jumping in
> 
> -DallanC


Agreed! I feel like the DWR is like my 8th grade science class, they don't really care what the long term result is, they just want to do the experiment and get their credit and we are left having to deal with their science fair project.


----------

